# Welcher Steuersatz für Slide Carbon aus 2014



## t9ny (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, was für einen Steuersatz (Maße/Typ) im Slide 160 Carbon 8.0 27,5 aus 2014 verbaut ist?

Danke und LG,

Moritz


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
es handelt sich oben und unten um einen voll-integrierten Steuersatz. Oben IS41 und Unten IS52.
Z.B.:https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...jealous-871669?currency=1&delivery_country=48

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tempest-boy (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Radon Bikes,

Sagt mal vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch helfen bzgl des Acros Steuersatzes für das Jealous CF ... passte alles gut rein und sitzt sauber bei Montage jedoch ist der Spalt zwischen konus und unterer Lagerschale doch bisschen groß.  Optisch nicht schön und höchst dreck empfindlich... da muss doch irgendwas nicht passen. (...und ja alle Lager sitzen korrekt) 

Umtausch? Anderer Steuersatz?  Rahmen Problem?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

